
Hey, blogger The consumer protection police would like a word with you - chuck_taylor
http://www.slate.com/id/2231808/#
======
noonespecial
This is just another example of the disturbing trend of increasing body of
"crimes of omission". These are crimes that involve what might be considered
ordinary daily activities that now require permission seeking or special
compliance efforts in order to prevent them from being criminal activities.
Some of these regulations are clearly reasonable, but they seem to be getting
less so of late, and the penalties for non-compliance (even through reasonable
ignorance) much harsher.

"Ignorance of the law" may be no excuse but it will not be reasonable for much
longer to expect ordinary citizens to be able to comply.

~~~
pmichaud
Ignorance of the law was no excuse when the laws were roughly the ten
commandments, or my personal golden rule, passed down to my sons: Don't be a
douchebag.

Now, even professional lawyers can't keep up with what is/isn't may be/may not
be illegal. It's insane.

It's like I mentioned in a previous thread -- if we write laws such that
everyone is a criminal, then obviously we won't be able to enforce them on
everyone... then it becomes a matter of staying in the good graces of the
enforcers.

